# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  قرار دادن پس زمینه گرادیان برای imgeView

## تبسم ساینا

سلام.. وقت بخیر
من با Swift version 2.1.1کار میکنم..
من میخوام یک پس زمینه گرادیان برای ImageView قرار بدم.. بطوری که رنگ پس زمینه گرادیان باشه و عکس هم نشون داده بشه.. کدهایی که تو اینترنت دیدم مثل این گرادیان رو روی عکس قرار میده به طوری که دیگه عکس پیدا نیست..کسی راهی داره؟؟ (یه چیزی تو مایه های Image Button در اندروید که هم عکس پشتبانی کنه و هم پس زمینه گرادیان )


class ImageViewWithGradient: UIImageView
{
let myGradientLayer: CAGradientLayer

override init(frame: CGRect)
{
myGradientLayer = CAGradientLayer()
super.init(frame: frame)
self.setup()
}

required init(coder aDecoder: NSCoder)
{
myGradientLayer = CAGradientLayer()
super.init(coder: aDecoder)!
self.setup()
}

func setup()
{
myGradientLayer.startPoint = CGPoint(x: 0, y: 0)
myGradientLayer.endPoint = CGPoint(x: 1, y: 1)
let colors: [CGColorRef] = [
UIColor.clearColor().CGColor,
UIColor(red: 1, green: 0, blue: 0, alpha: 0.3).CGColor,
UIColor(red: 1, green: 0, blue: 1, alpha: 0.5).CGColor,
UIColor(red: 0, green: 0, blue: 1, alpha: 0.3).CGColor,
UIColor.clearColor().CGColor ]
myGradientLayer.colors = colors
myGradientLayer.opaque = false
myGradientLayer.locations = [0.0, 0.3, 0.5, 0.7, 1.0]

self.layer.addSublayer(myGradientLayer)
}

override func layoutSubviews()
{
myGradientLayer.frame = self.layer.bounds
}
}

----------

